# Maintaining body weight.



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Do any of you find it difficult to maintain some form of body weight?

I am trying to bulk up and eating siht loads of clean food.. I can put on some good weight then when I wake up I feel flat and skinny.. weigh myself and im around 7lbs lighter than the evening before.. is this right?

I know people say dont weigh yourself at night but losing 7lbs over night through water cannot be good???

I can jump from around 16st 9lbs down to 15st 13 in a matter of going to bed and waking up 7 hours later? I'm struggling to hold any weight and dont know why this is. :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i am between 12.10-12.12 at the moment but i dont know why so much difference with you?

maybe through the sweats?

im just guessing here


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Well it concerns me as Im looking to do a cut next month and have a feeling that if im losing weight this easily then im going to drop weight fast and probably lose a lot of muscle mass.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Water weight mate. Make sure you hold your new body weight for a couple of months before dieting so the muscle can become more holdable.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Agree with Con.

It's pretty normal to lose 4-5lbs overnight in dehydration when your bodyweight is high (it's still only a couple % max).


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah it just seems odd that I can lose anything up to 10lbs!

Feels like a losing battle.. eating to grow then its all gone by the morning.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

+1 on it being due to water loss.

Just out of interest,

What is the colour of your urine in the morning?

IS the morning bodyweight measurements taken after the first passing of urine in the morning? Do you take the bodyweight measurement after a morning poo too?

J


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes the morning weigh is after a siht and pi55.. And the urine is normal a medium straw colour.. Not to hydrated yet not to dehydrated at the same time. Why do you ask?


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

I also have this and i am alot lighter than yourself. I go to bed weighing in at 160Lbs then i wake up being 149Lbs, its crazy i do wake up alot through the night though to pee. Then again i drink insane amounts during the day i have found this started since i have been taking boditronics Profusion :s.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Mate its this weather.

I've been loosing weight like crazy myself.

Its only water.

I bet you will look better for it anyway.

Just up your water intake and keep eating mate.

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> Mate its this weather.
> 
> I've been loosing weight like crazy myself.
> 
> ...


Yeah but I have been like this for a good few months so I personally wouldnt blame it on the weather... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The type of weightloss you are talking of is easily accounted for by the weight you loose by sweating, breathing, your morning passing of water and your poo. It is completely normal, and you will replenish this during the day.

Bodyweight fluctuates considerably over the 24hr period, which is why I believe in taking BW several times throughout the day, and taking mean averages.

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Spend 6 months dieting and you will never have this problem again.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Con said:


> Spend 6 months dieting and you will never have this problem again.


When you say "dieting" what exactly do you refer to? I've been on a strict diet for 6months + but a bulking diet.

Do you mean like a cut but not as strict?? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Goose said:


> When you say "dieting" what exactly do you refer to? I've been on a strict diet for 6months + but a bulking diet.
> 
> Do you mean like a cut but not as strict?? :confused1:


 I mean a soul crushing cry your self to sleep because you want more food diet ie one that takes the body fat away

Seriously though if you diet enough body fat off and hold a leaness for a decent period of time ie i have been in "decent" not gonna say contest shape as i didnt really manage what i would call contest shape last time but i have stayed leaner than what is normal for about 3 months. I can say with out a doubt i could hit 260lb and over within a month if i wanted, i dont.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't overly concern yourself with your weight. It's not a competition to see who can get the heaviest. But other than that i fluctuate allthe time and always have. I generally loose about 3lb-4lb overnight though.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Con said:


> I mean a soul crushing cry your self to sleep because you want more food diet ie one that takes the body fat away
> 
> Seriously though if you diet enough body fat off and hold a leaness for a decent period of time ie i have been in "decent" not gonna say contest shape as i didnt really manage what i would call contest shape last time but i have stayed leaner than what is normal for about 3 months. I can say with out a doubt i could hit 260lb and over within a month if i wanted, i dont.


Ok I understand.. But seriously I may be handsome and look smart  and be good with the ladies 

But I really havnt got the slightest inclin on getting to a lean condition.. I know diet and so on but then dropping my carbs I seem to get flat and lose muscle and just look smaller with less shape/definition. I've read plenty about dieting but my body just seems to react differently to the majority.. i.e - I got on the train last night.. I fell asleep before it had even moved off the platform, I woke up wandering where the fcuk I was! :lol:

I'm always tired but have been tested for diabetes and gave a score of 4.8.. Supposedly below 4 is LOW and above 10 is High.. Anywhere inbetween is fine but obv im on the low side.. So not sure if this would all affect dieting as such.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

nibbsey said:


> Don't overly concern yourself with your weight. It's not a competition to see who can get the heaviest. But other than that i fluctuate allthe time and always have. I generally loose about 3lb-4lb overnight though.


No I know but its my way of showing that I am growing.. as I feel I don't look or feel different but if scales are going up then something must be happening.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Goose said:


> Ok I understand.. But seriously I may be handsome and look smart  and be good with the ladies
> 
> But I really havnt got the slightest inclin on getting to a lean condition.. I know diet and so on but then dropping my carbs I seem to get flat and lose muscle and just look smaller with less shape/definition. I've read plenty about dieting but my body just seems to react differently to the majority.. i.e - I got on the train last night.. I fell asleep before it had even moved off the platform, I woke up wandering where the fcuk I was! :lol:
> 
> I'm always tired but have been tested for diabetes and gave a score of 4.8.. Supposedly below 4 is LOW and above 10 is High.. Anywhere inbetween is fine but obv im on the low side.. So not sure if this would all affect dieting as such.


 On any diet you will look worse at first as you lose intermuscular water along with gylcogen. You have to give it a few weeks before you start looking better.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Would you suggest some sort of Keto diet...

Hold that thought Im going to start a journal so I can get things rolling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Goose said:


> Would you suggest some sort of Keto diet...
> 
> Hold that thought Im going to start a journal so I can get things rolling.


 Why not carbs and protein at breakfast again carbs and protein pwo but all other meals protein and good fats.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Con said:


> Why not carbs and protein at breakfast again carbs and protein pwo but all other meals protein and good fats.


Yeah that could work.. so I would be look at around 150grams of carbs total per day I guess.. If I had say 100grams of oats for breaky and 55grams of vitargo for PWO then any carbs that are added from my meats/oils/nuts etc.

Do you think cardio is essential?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Goose said:


> Yeah that could work.. so I would be look at around 150grams of carbs total per day I guess.. If I had say 100grams of oats for breaky and 55grams of vitargo for PWO then any carbs that are added from my meats/oils/nuts etc.
> 
> Do you think cardio is essential?


 Personally i would go for banana's pwo as i prefer real food to shakes but that would be fine. Cardio is a very good tool mate why waste time going from A-B when you could go there much faster by adding cardio Just do 30 mins pre breaky and then 30mins after your work out, simple.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Con said:


> Why not carbs and protein at breakfast again carbs and protein pwo but all other meals protein and good fats.


I think that's the sort of diet I'm going to run with :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Con, another question for you, would you recommend cardio daily to strip/keep away body fat, even when bulking?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Con said:


> Personally i would go for banana's pwo as i prefer real food to shakes but that would be fine. Cardio is a very good tool mate why waste time going from A-B when you could go there much faster by adding cardio Just do 30 mins pre breaky and then 30mins after your work out, simple.


Ok mate sounds good.. I value your opinion as you seem to know your stuff.

Journal shall be up in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Con said:


> Why not carbs and protein at breakfast again carbs and protein pwo but all other meals protein and good fats.


 That is how i roll although i do ha a small jacket spud with evening meal and that is at 7.30 at the very latest and then i do some light cardio at about 8.30


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Con, another question for you, would you recommend cardio daily to strip/keep away body fat, even when bulking?


 Honestly i dont, unless your life style is completely inactive.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Goose said:


> Ok mate sounds good.. I value your opinion as you seem to know your stuff.
> 
> Journal shall be up in 5-10 minutes.


What you gonna call it "shedding the Goose fat" ??


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

im a bit lost now

i thought this thread was started because you were down about losing weight?

but now your starting a diet lower on carbs?

iv got lost somwhere along the way....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Goose said:


> Journal shall be up in 5-10 minutes.


You decided on a name? (sounds like you're having a kid!)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

It was more the fact that im eating siht loads and not getting anywhere and feel im looking sihtter and sihtter by the day.. I was looking to do a cut next month anyway so maybe its best I start sooner rather than later as my body has always been in "bulk mode" therefore its probably getting used to it all and getting sluggish! I need to shock it I think


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like you need to clean up and restart in a different way. I wish i had stopped when i got to that point last year instead of forcing on another ten lb of fat. You cant make a body do any thing especially gain muscle when it doesnt want it.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i was going to say Goose, 20inch gunnage is proper sh1T, do you even train??? :whistling: :ban:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Yeah i was going to say Goose, 20inch gunnage is proper sh1T, do you even train??? :whistling: :ban:


19.7 Inch I have you know.. And they were pumped :thumbup1:

There probable 11.5 cold pmsl!


----------

